# Some old school reel to reel 2 channel



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of some of my 2-channel obsession. These using reel to reels.

Tascam BR-20 in my main rig


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Teac X-10R in my vintage rig


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Revox C270 and Teac A-3300SX half track machines doing some dubbing.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is an older pic of one that got away or better said, I sold and wish I had not. Technics 1500


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wardsweb,

Wow, your photos really take me back... Nicely done. Those fine old reel-to-reels are clearly in good hands and well cared for.

Don't know if you ever need parts - they can be hard to find these days. I worked with Randy Blevins at a company in Nashville about three hundred years ago, he deals in analog gear and parts, is a great guy, super helpful. Just a resource to remember.

Anyway, have fun with those tape decks!

AudiocRaver


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great gear! I had a Revox A77. Nothin' like those 10 1/2" reels spinning


----------

